# Usted (ustedeo entre adolescentes en Colombia)



## mooj96

Tengo a dos amigos colombianos. 

Uno tutea a su madre, y la otra le trata a la suya de usted. 

Los dos son adolescentes. Yo mismo nunca he hablado con la madre tuteada, pero con la otra yo sí.

El que tutea vivió en Colombia hasta que tenía 11 años, pero mi otra amiga nació en los EEUU.

La diferencia de sus formas de hablar con sus padres me parece muy raro. ¿Por qué es así?

Y también, mi profesora es de Colombia y ella nos ha dicho que hay mucho tuteo mucho por allá, y eso me confunde aún más...


----------



## just getting it

Dicen que las personas que emigran tienen unas costumbres más conservadoras.


----------



## jmx

La forma de uso de la diferencia entre el tratamiento formal (usted) y el informal (tú), que los lingüistas llaman "distinción T-V", es más una cuestión cultural que lingüística. En mi pueblo de España antiguamente era habitual que los hijos trataran de usted a sus padres, pero actualmente ya practicamente no pasa. Por eso la diferencia que das no me parece sorprendente, puede ocurrir fácilmente que 2 familias del mismo origen tengan distintas costumbres en este aspecto.


----------



## Darojas

Los dos tratos son frecuentes. Anteriormente se acentuaba el uso de _usted_ por respeto a los padres pero la organización familiar se va transformando y se tutean con más frecuencia. También depende de la calidez de la relación y de las zonas geográficas. En la costa atlántica es mucho más frecuente tutear que en otras regiones. En la zona cafetera, al interior del país, en los Andes, es frecuente el 'vos', como los argentinos.


----------



## Aviador

Así es también en Chile; en algunas familias los hijos tutean a sus padres y en otras no. Incluso he oído a muchos hijos llamar a sus padres a veces por el nombre de pila.
Sin embargo, creo que lo que respecta al ustedeo y el tuteo en Colombia es un asunto más compĺicado. Sé que allí la costumbre difiere de la del resto de los países hispanohablantes: el ustedeo es lo habitual entre amigos y parientes.
Seguramente alguno de nuestros colegas colombianos nos lo podrá explicar.

P. D. Darojas, nos cruzamos.


----------



## duvija

Cada país y cada pueblo, tiene sus costumbres. NO hay consenso. Eso sí, quiero convencerlos que el 'respeto' no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. Se usa para enseñar a no nativos, pero ni para eso sirve. Podés sentir asco por cierta persona y por eso la tratás de Ud. o podés realmente respetar a un profesor y tratarlo de 'tú/vos'.


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> Sin embargo, creo que lo que respecta al ustedeo y el tuteo en Colombia es un asunto más compĺicado. Sé que allí la costumbre difiere de la del resto de los países hispanohablantes: el ustedeo es lo habitual entre amigos y parientes.
> Seguramente alguno de nuestros colegas colombianos nos lo podrá explicar.


Me limito a citar lo que dice Fernando Vallejo, en su libro _El cuervo blanco_, de reciente aparición.


> Es que los bogotanos solo hablan de usted: al papá, a la mamá, a los hermanos, a los hijos. "Quítese de ahí, niño, que va a quebrar el jarrón".
> En Antioquia le habrían dicho de vos: "Quitate de ái, mocoso".
> Y en la Costa de tú: "Quítate de ái, pelao".



He separado las oraciones para que sea bien claro, pero en el original está una a continuación de la otra.


----------



## hual

Hola
Sin querer abusar del espacio dedicado aquí al ustedeo y al tuteo en Colombia, quiero decirles que una amiga mía colombiana, cuando habla con sus padres, a cada uno de ellos les dice "su merced".


----------



## Darojas

hual said:


> Hola
> Sin querer abusar del espacio dedicado aquí al ustedeo y al tuteo en Colombia, quiero decirles que una amiga mía colombiana, cuando habla con sus padres, a cada uno de ellos les dice "su merced".



"Siéntese, su mercé" es típico de los bogotanos, y "Déjate ver, para atenderte", que no es más que una zalamería. Y, por polemizar con Vallejo, quien se divierte de lo lindo escandalizando señoras, sí que he oído tutear a los bogotanos, además de ustedear.


----------



## Pablo Sagastume

Hola, soy bogotano y me llamó la atención esta pregunta. El "ustedeo" es frecuentemente utilizado desde la zona nororiental hasta el centro del país pero específicamente en Bogotá nos "usteamos" o nos "tuteamos" dependiendo de la persona a la que nos dirigimos.

Utilizamos el ustedeo con:
1. Entre Hombres (si se es hombre es normal ustearse entre ellos, pero, a diferencia de los hombres, las mujeres se tutean entre sí y con los hombres. MUY rara vez escucho a un bogotano que tutee o vosee a otro de su mismo género, a menos que pertenezca a su familia. Nos usteamos por tradición, no por respeto entre nosotros)
2. Personas importantes (de distinción profesional, como a una juez, a quien nos dirigiríamos como "doctora")
3. Personas de alta edad (por respeto)
4. Personas desconocidas (como a un banquero, un policía, etc., aunque tuteamos a las mujeres contemporáneas)

Y utilizamos el tuteo con menores y personas cercanas, como:
1. Niños
2. Familia (incluyendo a los hombres)
3. Amigas y mujeres contemporáneas (aún si son desconocidas, en mi caso)
4. Personas extranjeras (o por lo menos yo sí lo hago)

Esta es la forma en que personalmente me dirijo hacia los demás en mi generación (19 años). Sin embargo, en la zona nororiental de Colombia (en Santander y en el Norte de Santander) tratan de usted a TODOS, incluso ENTRE FAMILIA y no tutean ni vosean ni sosean nunca (incluso se llaman ´por el nombre), como si ocurre en ciudades como Medellín, Cali, entre otras. En cuanto al "sumercé" o "sumerced" es la forma en que tradicionalmente se dirigen los cundiboyacenses, reemplazando el tuteo y es frecuente en algunas familias bogotanas, debido a la herencia cultural que existió a partir de la migración a la capital a principios del siglo XX.
Seguramente me habrán hecho falta algunos detalles y creo no haber cometido errores, pero lo anterior es el uso general del "tú" y el "usted" en Bogotá y solución de otras dudas. Espero que esto resuelva la duda, saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Hace años vi una telenovela colombiana y me llamaba mucho la atención que la protagonista se dirigiera al galán hablándole *de usted* siendo que eran amantes.  Simplemente no imagino hacer el amor con alguien y no tutearlo.


----------



## Calambur

Janis Joplin said:


> Hace años vi una telenovela colombiana y me llamaba mucho la atención que la protagonista se dirigiera al galán hablándole *de usted* siendo que eran amantes. Simplemente no imagino hacer el amor con alguien y no tutearlo.



Cuestión de costumbres, nada más.
Los abuelos de mi cónyuge -italianos- siempre se trataron de usted, y tuvieron 16 hijos.
Y la única hija _autorizada _para tutear al padre era la mayor.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pablo Sagastume said:


> Sin embargo, en la zona nororiental de Colombia (en Santander y en el Norte de Santander) tratan de usted a TODOS, incluso ENTRE FAMILIA y no tutean ni vosean ni sosean nunca



Hola, D. Pablo: 
Muy interesante su exposición. Es casi como darse una vueltecita por su país, conociendo costumbres, sin moverse de casa. **** Regla 2. Abra un hilo, gracias. Martine (Mod...)

Gracias de antemano y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## oa2169

Asunto resuelto con las participaciones de Darojas Y Pablo Sagastume. Concuerdo con ellos en todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Que no, que no, Sra. oa. ¿Qué hay de lo mío?


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> Que no, que no, Sra. oa. ¿Qué hay de lo mío?


Deduzco que se refiere al trato de "su mercé", estimado Lord Torreoscura.

Creo que ya lo aclararon los colombianos del foro, no hay mucho más que decir.
Sólo puedo aportar con que varios amigos colombianos me tratan de "usted", y ya no me choca tanto como al principio, cuando les respondía "que noy soy tan viejo, carajo".
Incluso el bajista de mi banda es colombiano y se le sigue escapando el "usted" con mucha frecuencia, pese a que lleva ya un tiempo en Chile y que le pedí expresamente que lo evitara conmigo.  Se imaginarán que nada más informal que una relación de amistad entre dos músicos de una banda de rock, como para que se anden tratando mutuamente de "usted" 
_


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Hola. Vengo a meter la cucharada y decir que, contrario a lo que dicen oa y Vampiro, este asunto no está resuelto y probablemente nunca lo estará. Pero trataré de explayarme un poco más, para quien interese. 




Pablo Sagastume said:


> Hola, soy bogotano y me llamó la atención esta pregunta. El "ustedeo" es  frecuentemente utilizado desde la zona nororiental hasta el centro del  país pero específicamente en Bogotá nos "usteamos" o nos "tuteamos"  dependiendo de la persona a la que nos dirigimos.
> 
> Utilizamos el ustedeo con:
> 1. Entre Hombres (si se es hombre es normal ustearse entre ellos, pero, a diferencia de los hombres, las mujeres se tutean entre sí y con los hombres. MUY rara vez escucho a un bogotano que tutee o vosee a otro de su mismo género, a menos que pertenezca a su familia. Nos usteamos por tradición, no por respeto entre nosotros)


Correcto. Pero hay matices. Matices que dependen por ejemplo y especialmente de la clase social. Creo que ya lo había dicho una vez aquí, pero lo vuelvo a decir:

1. Salvo contadísimas excepciones con hombres de clase social muy alta, entre hombres SIEMPRE se ustedea, incluso niños, si no son demasiado pequeños. Tutear entre hombres es visto como algo de "maricas", aunque esto es sólo un decir, he conocido homosexuales y puedo dar fe que entre ellos normalmente también se ustedean.

2. Entre mujeres, y mujeres y hombres, por lo general se tutea. Sin embargo, como dije anteriormente, aquí también hay algo arraigado en la clase social, ya que muchas mujeres de clase social baja ustedean siempre entre ellas y con hombres. Sin embargo, esta tendencia tiende a desaparecer y les aseguro que en unos años ya todas las mujeres se tutearán entre sí y con hombres.




Pablo Sagastume said:


> Y utilizamos el tuteo con menores y personas cercanas, como:
> 1. Niños


 Generalmente sólo si son menores de 5 años, aproximadamente... (Y depende mś de los factores dichos anteriormente)




Pablo Sagastume said:


> Y utilizamos el tuteo con menores y personas cercanas, como:
> 2. Familia (incluyendo a los hombres)


 No. Aunque habrán excepciones, seguramente, pero no. Depende los factores mencionados anteriormente.




Pablo Sagastume said:


> Y utilizamos el tuteo con menores y personas cercanas, como:
> 3. Amigas y mujeres contemporáneas (aún si son desconocidas, en mi caso)


 Indudablemente, salvo excepciones de clase social baja, como comenté anteriormente.




Pablo Sagastume said:


> Y utilizamos el tuteo con menores y personas cercanas, como:
> 4. Personas extranjeras (o por lo menos yo sí lo hago)


 NO. Depende de si la persona extranjera es hombre o mujer y de si es hombre o mujer quien se dirija a ella. O sea, no tiene nada que ver si es extranjera o no, simplemente se aplican las condiciones que ya expliqué anteriormente (¿hombre? ¿mujer? ¿clase social?). 




Pablo Sagastume said:


> en la zona nororiental de Colombia (en Santander y en el Norte de Santander) tratan de usted a TODOS, incluso ENTRE FAMILIA y no tutean ni vosean ni sosean nunca (incluso se llaman ´por el nombre), como si ocurre en ciudades como Medellín, Cali, entre otras.


**** Regla 2. Abra un hilo. Gracias, Martine (Mod...) En segundo lugar, decir que puede que generalizando y para no entrar en detalles, es correcto lo que usté dice. Pero no es así. Yo soy de Ocaña, Norte de Santander; allá voseamos, aunque también convive un poco con el ustedeo, igual que en Cali y Medellín.





Pablo Sagastume said:


> En cuanto al "sumercé" o "sumerced" es la forma en que tradicionalmente se dirigen los cundiboyacenses, reemplazando el tuteo y es frecuente en algunas familias bogotanas, debido a la herencia cultural que existió a partir de la migración a la capital a principios del siglo XX.


 Sí.

Nota para extranjeros:


> Cundiboyacense: De los departamentos de Cundinamarca (Bogotá y alrededores) y Boyacá (Tunja y alrededores). Se refiere más específicamente a las personas con herencia cultural de lo que una vez fue mezcla de colonizadores y muiscas.


Ahora, en mi opinión, el uso de «sumercé» suena muy mal. Afortunadamente son pocos los que lo usan. Y agrego que no sólo se usa como sinónimo de usted, sino también como sinónimo de señor/señora/señorita, dependiendo el contexto.




Pablo Sagastume said:


> Seguramente me habrán hecho falta algunos detalles y creo no haber cometido errores, pero lo anterior es el uso general del "tú" y el "usted" en Bogotá y solución de otras dudas. Espero que esto resuelva la duda, saludos.


Lamento haberlo contradecido, pero estoy seguro que lo que yo he dicho es más correcto. 


-------------------



En realidad en Colombia no se puede generalizar en la forma hablada de tratarnos, hay muchas variantes en muchas regiones. Se puede generalizar de que en la costa caribe se tutea, en la costa pacífica y Antioquia (Medellín) y Valle (Cali) se vosea, así como que en Cundinamarca, Boyacá y Santanderes se ustedea. Pero, como lo expliqué anteriormente, no es tan así, hay "subrregiones" en las regiones y hay otros factores que influyen, sin mencionar las preferencias ya propias de cada individuo o familia, y sin mencionar aún más que, por ejemplo, en Bogotá, según dicen, la mayoría de habitantes no somos bogotanos.

Muchos en el extranjero piensan que en Colombia siempre, y en toda Colombia, ustedeamos. Eso no es así. Es igual que cuando piensan que en  Colombia todos tenemos acento paisa...


----------



## oa2169

Saúl Ortega said:


> ...Lamento haberlo contradecido (*"contradicho" suena mejor*), pero estoy seguro *de* que lo que yo he dicho es más correcto.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Calambur said:


> Cuestión de costumbres, nada más.
> Los abuelos de mi cónyuge -italianos- siempre se trataron de usted, y tuvieron 16 hijos.
> Y la única hija _autorizada _para tutear al padre era la mayor.



Acá en México también he conocido gente mayor que lo hace, sobre todo de áreas rurales, pero en el caso de la telenovela era diferente ellos eran jóvenes por eso me pareció raro.


----------



## 1V4N0

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos.

Estoy a punto de terminar de ver la serie "Narcos", sobre la vida de Pablo Escobar. La historia se desarrolla en Colombia en los añοs 70 y 80.

Me di cuenta que casi nunca la gente utiliza el "tu", ni siquiera entre padre y hijo, u marido y esposa, o entre amigos, sino siempre dicen "usted".

¿Quizas es una peculiaridad del español que se habla en el suramerica?

Gracias 

*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Alemanita

Sí, es una peculiaridad del español de Colombia.
Saludos.


----------



## Neo1961

1V4N0 said:


> Estoy a punto de terminar de ver la serie "Narcos"...
> 
> Me di cuenta que casi nunca la gente utiliza el "tú", ni siquiera entre padre y hijo, o marido y esposa, o entre amigos, sino siempre dicen "usted".
> 
> ¿Quizás es una peculiaridad del español que se habla en Suramérica?



No es una peculiaridad del español suramericano ni mucho menos del que hablamos en Colombia. Dependiendo de las regiones, es posible el uso del tú, el usted y el vos. No veo la serie que mencionas, pero tuve la oportunidad de mirar el episodio 5 de la primera temporada y comprobar que dos de los asesores del candidadto a la presidencia, Luis Carlos Galán, hablan de tú. Es más, el personaje central que es el mafioso Pablo Escobar, es paisa (región de Antioquia) en donde el uso predominante es el del vos. Lo que sí pude observar es que el actor que lo interpreta no tiene el acento paisa que caracterizaba al bandido de marras, suena a latino agringado. Tengo una duda con respecto a tu consulta, ¿has visto la serie en el audio original o doblada a tu lengua materna? También quiero aclararte que el tratamiento personal depende en muchas ocasiones de costumbres muy arraigadas y generacionales. Hay personas que con sus amigos se tratan de vos o de tú, pero a sus padres los pueden tratar de usted, por respeto. Mientras que en otros lugares, generalmente gente más joven, no le ve ningún problema a tratar de tú o de vos a sus padres.



Alemanita said:


> Sí, es una peculiaridad del español de Colombia.



Estás muy equivocada. Cuando uno brinda un concepto debe tener una fuente seria en donde apoyarse.


----------



## 1V4N0

Muchas gracias Neo1961 por tu respuesta. La estoy mirando en el audio original. Es verdad que algunas veces se oye el "tù", pero por ejemplo Escobar siempre utiliza el "usted" o el "vos", incluso cuando habla con sus hijos o con su mujer, lo que me pareciò muy extraño.


----------



## Neo1961

Con mucho gusto, 1V4NO. Como te lo expliqué anteriormente, en este caso, Pablo es un hombre nacido en una región tradicionalista y conservadora en el trato con sus padres, abuelos, etc., al menos en esa época. Algo más, el vos y el tú tienen el mismo sentido de mucha confianza y camaradería.


----------



## flljob

Los colombianos del interior que he conocido, se hablan de usted hasta con los hijos de cinco años de edad. Los de Cartagena usan el "tú" como los mexicanos, y he oído a alguien de Bucaramanga o de Valledupar vosear.


----------



## Alemanita

Neo1961 said:


> Estás muy equivocada. Cuando uno brinda un concepto debe tener una fuente seria en donde apoyarse.



La fuente seria en la que me apoyo son una decena de colombianas en mi entorno aquí en Alemania que en varias ocasiones me confirmaron que el "usted" lo usan para dirigirse a sus padres o esposos o hijos mientras que el "tú" lo reservan para gente amiga pero no íntima.
Pero claro, el experto eres tú, neo1961 de Colombia.


----------



## Aserolf

Neo1961 said:


> ...Lo que sí pude observar es que el actor que lo interpreta no tiene el acento paisa que caracterizaba al bandido de marras, suena a latino agringado.
> 
> Estás muy equivocada. Cuando uno brinda un concepto debe tener una fuente seria en donde apoyarse.


Yo no creo que Alemanita haya querido ofender a nadie al decir que es una peculiaridad de la gente de Colombia. Quizás le faltó aclarar que es "la mayoría" de la gente de Colombia. Acá en EEUU hay millones de colombianos y hasta ahora, no me he topado con alguno que use el "tú". O tal vez no he tenido la suerte de toparme con alguno de las regiones donde se usa el "tú". Es como la pronunciación de la "C" y "Z" de España. Yo diría que esa pronunciación es peculiar de los españoles, aunque no en toda España la usen, de allí el "seseo" de ciertas regiones.

Por otro lado, el actor que interpreta a Pablo es brasileño, su acento se debe a que su lengua materna es el portugués. Cuando lo escuché por primera vez yo no le noté el acento característico de los latinos que hablan inglés. He visto la serie y personalmente creo que está haciendo un excelente papel.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Creo que hay algo que nunca se termina de aclarar en la elección del pronombre...
Ciertamente tú y vos son "de confianza" y usted es "de respeto" o "de distancia".
Pero no por eso un padre que trate a sus hijos de usted es un monstruo inaccesible. Al contrario, si en toda una gran familia el trato generalizado es de tuteo o voseo, y se tutea a los "ingresantes" ("el novio de la nena" por ejemplo) quien quiera mostrar "la apoteosis del afecto" vuelve al trato de usted (que se reservaba para el desconocido, el empleado, el que nos toca a la puerta vendiendo algo) y lo emplea ya no como signo de respeto (que no por tutear al otro se deba perder) sino como signo del más tierno afecto. 
Con los amigos a veces uno también se trata de usted en broma.


----------



## Aviador

El tema del ustedeo en Colombia se ha tratado antes más de una vez en estos foros y lo que nos han enseñado es que allí es, aunque no general, muy frecuente, mucho más frecuente que en el resto de Sudamérica o Hispanoamérica en general. Tanto, que yo también llamaría el ustedeo una característica del español colombiano.
Como ejemplo, recomiendo la lectura del siguiente hilo al que remito mediante el enlace directo a una intervención muy interesante del colega colombiano Pablo Sagastume,

*Hilos unidos. Muchas gracias por el enlace a discusión ya existente. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Jonno

1V4N0 said:


> ¿Quizas es una peculiaridad del español que se habla en el suramerica?



No sólo en América. En el español de España se usa "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros" en un registro coloquial y familiar en Canarias y Andalucía occidental. Según las zonas es posible que alterne el verbo en segunda persona o tercera persona del plural: Ustedes vivís, ustedes viven.

Sin embargo no se usa el "usted" en singular en ese registro coloquial y familiar.


----------



## Neo1961

flljob said:


> Los colombianos del interior que he conocido, se hablan de usted hasta con los hijos de cinco años de edad. Los de Cartagena usan el "tú" como los mexicanos, y he oído a alguien de Bucaramanga o de Valledupar vosear.


Sí, claro, hay personas del interior que prefieren hablar de usted con sus hijos y hasta con sus mascotas, pero lo que me parece increible es que alguien de Valledupar emplee este trato Si algo caracteriza a los costeños como buenos caribeños, es el trato de tú. Estoy por pensar que ese vallenato que mencionas es "chiviado" (no es auténtico), como decimos por acá.



Alemanita said:


> La fuente en la que me apoyo sería una decena de colombianas en mi entorno aquí en Alemania...


Alemanita, tú lo has dicho, "una decena de colombianas". Esto no puede ser el indicativo para generalizar tal costumbre o uso en una población tan grande y diversa como la de nuestro país.



Aserolf said:


> Yo no creo que Alemanita haya querido ofender a nadie... Quizás le faltó aclarar que es "la mayoría" de la gente de Colombia. Acá en EEUU hay millones de colombianos y hasta ahora, no me he topado con alguno que use el "tú".


Jamás he dicho que Alemanita haya ofendido a alguien, ni más faltaba. Simplemente, corregí una generalización por considerarla inexacta. No se puede afirmar que la mayoría de colombianos tengamos esta costumbre, como lo indiqué anteriormente, depende de la región, crianza, ambiente, muchas veces el factor generacional, en fin. Los colombianos con los que te relacionas a lo mejor son muy tímidos o distantes, provengan de regiones que se caracterizan por la frialdad de la gente como sucede en Bogotá, Tunja o Pasto. Es más, el tú ha ganado mucho terreno últimamente y digamos que hasta se ha impuesto en las clases sociales que poco uso hacían de este último. Y respecto a lo del actor, aunque es un tema _off topic _no me parece tan profesional, ya que no se preocupó en lo mínimo por tratar de imitar el acento del capo.


----------



## Rayburg

El uso del 'Usted' en Venezuela es por respeto.. ejemplo ,  hijos a sus padres,  entre esposos e inclusive dependiendo la region entre familiares. Pero como en todas partes "que yo conozco" se esta perdiendo , por ejemplo "Du" vs. "Sie" . Creo que siguiendo nuevos patrones mas directos como "You" para todo el mundo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Pretender una diferenciación de tú/vos/ usted  en base al respeto, es ver nada más que lo emergente de un témpano (que no iceberg, esto es un foro de lengua castellana, che). Que en algunos idiomas exista un solo pronombre para la segunda persona, desliga el respeto de los pronombres. Si alguien me tiene harto pidiéndome cosas reiteradamente y yo le retruco ·¿Desearía vuesa merced también un café con crema? no estoy siendo respetuoso en grado superlativo sino burlón e irónico. 

Me parece más un tema para sociólogos que para lingüistas.


----------



## Tavairé

Mi amigo colombiano es del Valle del Cauca, me dejó boquiabierto al escucharlo vosear por primera vez.
Él: -* ¡Disculpame! *¿vos* sabés *dónde está la parada?
Yo: - Ahí (señalo), yo voy a esa parada. 
Él: - Gracias
Yo: - ¿No sos de aquí?
Él: - Soy de Colombia
Yo: - ¿Pero no era que usaban “usted” ? 
Él: - No todos, Colombia es muy variada. 

En fin, es cuestión de comprender. Es imposible generalizar a toda Colombia. Yo la relaciono como España, allí no todos son leístas, aspiran o no todos pronuncian diferente z y s.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Pablo Sagastume said:


> Utilizamos el ustedeo con:
> 1. Entre Hombres (si se es hombre es normal ust*ea*rse entre ellos, pero, a diferencia de los hombres, las mujeres se tutean entre sí y con los hombres. MUY rara vez escucho a un bogotano que tutee o vosee a otro de su mismo género, a menos que pertenezca a su familia. Nos ust*ea*mos por tradición, *no por respeto* entre nosotros)
> Esta es la forma en que *personalmente* me dirijo hacia los demás en mi generación (*19 años*).
> En cuanto al "sumercé" o "sumerced" es la forma en que tradicionalmente se dirigen los cundiboyacenses, reemplazando el tuteo y es frecuente en algunas familias bogotanas, debido a *la herencia cultural que existió a partir de la migración a la capital a principios del siglo XX*.





Saúl Ortega said:


> 1. Salvo contadísimas excepciones con hombres de clase social muy alta, entre hombres *SIEMPRE* se ustedea, incluso niños, si no son demasiado pequeños. *Tutear entre hombres es visto como algo de "maricas"*, aunque esto es sólo un decir, he conocido homosexuales y puedo dar fe que entre ellos normalmente también se ustedean.
> Nota para extranjeros:
> Ahora, en mi opinión, el uso de *«sumercé» suena muy mal*. Afortunadamente son pocos los que lo usan. Y agrego que no sólo se usa como sinónimo de usted, sino también como sinónimo de señor/señora/señorita, dependiendo el contexto.
> Lamento haberlo *contradecido*, pero estoy seguro que lo que yo he dicho es más correcto.
> *Es igual que cuando piensan que en Colombia todos tenemos acento paisa...*




Resucito este hilo, que tiene bastante para glosar, pero no lo haré porque ya me sucedió que perdí bastante tiempo en un comentario y lo borraron (igual que los de otras personas).
Lo más estrictamente cierto que dijeron estos dos comentaristas es la última frase. ¡Afortunadamente!



Pablo Sagastume said:


> Hola, soy bogotano y me llamó la atención esta pregunta. El "ustedeo" es frecuentemente utilizado desde la zona nororiental hasta el centro del país pero específicamente en Bogotá nos "*usteamos*" o nos "tuteamos" dependiendo de la persona a la que nos dirigimos.
> 
> Entre Hombres (si se es hombre es normal *ustearse* entre ellos, pero, a diferencia de los hombres, las mujeres se tutean entre sí y con los hombres. MUY rara vez escucho a un bogotano que tutee o vosee a otro de su mismo género, a menos que pertenezca a su familia. Nos *usteamos* por tradición, no por respeto entre nosotros)
> 
> Esta es la forma en que personalmente me dirijo hacia los demás en mi generación (*19 años*).



Pablo escribe bien, incluso de manera excepcional para la edad que decía tener, ya que ahora, a menudo, no saben ni escribir correctamente el propio nombre. Dicho eso, la edad puede explicar muchas de sus afirmaciones. Para empezar, se arroga su calidad de bogotano para sentar cátedra de lenguaje de esa ciudad; sin embargo, jamás había oído su apellido ni en Bogotá ni en ninguna parte. Es decir, debe de ser un neobogotano,  lo que explica mucho de lo que escribió.

Dijo Ambrosio de Salazar en su *Espejo general* (1615): “*Hay cuatro maneras de cortesía en nuestra lengua: una de vuesa merced, otra de él, otra de vos, otra de tú*”. El “_vuestra merced/gracia/señoría_”, remplazó al desprestigiado y simple “_vos_”, y evolucionó a “_vuessa merced_”, “_vuesarced_”, “_usarced_”, “_vuesasted_”, “_vuçed_” y “_vusted_” (“_Lo mismo que Usted, ò vuestra merced_”, dice el Diccionario de Autoridades) que aún se oye como arcaísmo/vulgarismo en gentes de bajo nivel educativo (_vusté_). Y usted era forma de respeto (“_*voz de tratamiento cortesano*_”, Autoridades).

El uste*d*eo es muy variable. Por lo dicho al comienzo, y porque otras personas respondieron en gran parte al respecto, sólo diré que el uso normal de usted por bogotanos, al menos en más del último medio siglo, es el mismo que dicen los diccionarios del s. XVIII: tú, “*en el trato común* [sic], *hablando con familiaridad, ó* [sic] *amistad, ó* [sic] *con superioridad al inferior*”; igual los del  s. XXI (trato “_de respeto_”, DPD y Manuel Seco). En la Colombia del s. XXI, “_su merced_” es un trato usado en los departamentos de Cundinamarca (Bogotá) y Boyacá (limítrofe al norte del anterior), principalmente en la cordillera.

“_*Su merced*_” y “_*Su mercé*_”, de uso ya en el Siglo de Oro (Calderón, p. ej.), implican un *trato de respeto* (que viene desde el latín), de la persona “inferior” hacia la de mayor categoría (“_en edad, dignidad o gobierno_”). En familia, era forma de respeto cariñoso, más de hijos a padres, abuelos o tíos, pero también en sentido inverso. También, y aún se usa así, para expresar familiaridad cariñosa, incluso con personas desconocidas, p. ej. para infundir confianza, como del médico al paciente de edad, o de la vendedora al cliente.

Estoy de acuerdo sobre "_sumercé_", que es como "_usté_", pero no sobre "su merced", que aún respira entre bogotanos del nivel social adecuado (ni "_nueva burguesía_"  ni bogoteños).

Pero es cierto que es un trato en vía avanzada de desaparición, al igual que la elle, en la medida en que la megainmigración hizo desaparecer hasta los dos acentos autóctonos de Bogotá (según las clases sociales), al punto de remplazar el acento “_popular_” por una mescolanza de jergas yeístas con toda clase de barbarismos, con gran influencia del hampa “_paisa_”; es lo que difunden las narconovelas y, sin el aspecto delincuencial, la mayoría de quienes hablan (barbarizan) en TV y radio, los actuales “profesores” de español. Ejemplos: además de que extirparon la elle, dicen “_le colaboro_”, “_colabóreme_”, y uno más reciente: “_le comparto_”.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> El uste*d*eo es muy variable. Por lo dicho al comienzo, y porque otras personas respondieron en gran parte al respecto, sólo diré que el uso normal de usted por bogotanos, al menos en más del último medio siglo, es el mismo que dicen los diccionarios del s. XVIII: tú, “*en el trato común* [sic], *hablando con familiaridad, ó* [sic] *amistad, ó* [sic] *con superioridad al inferior*”; igual los del  s. XXI (trato “_de respeto_”, DPD y Manuel Seco). En la Colombia del s. XXI, “_su merced_” es un trato usado en los departamentos de Cundinamarca (Bogotá) y Boyacá (limítrofe al norte del anterior), principalmente en la cordillera.



Caí en la cuenta de que olvidé algo: Es cierto que, por influjo perverso de quienes ahora enseñan a hablar (la gente de la TV, en la que hay de los más ignorantes), no es raro encontrar tuteo del “_inferior_” al dirigirse a quien nunca había visto en su vida, a veces agravado por la mezcla de personas verbales (_usted llegas_), o con pronominales bárbaros (_comistes_). Eso era completamente extraño, inaudito (acepción original) en Bogotá antes.


----------

